# My Betta has a huge lump



## my dead bettas (May 3, 2010)

It started out small a few months ago and and eventually grew and spread. Other than the lump, the fish behaves like he did before. He eats really well and swims perfectly.

I treated the water with a Fungal and Bacteria product to no avail.

Anyone have an idea what it may be and how to treat it?

Here are some pictures (I apologize for the dirty glass):

If needed, I can re-host the images so they can be viewed here.

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/120/img9222k.jpg
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7288/img9224h.jpg
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/6466/img9225m.jpg
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/9018/img9226k.jpg
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/5144/img9227.jpg
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/6200/img9228.jpg
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/6641/img9229ih.jpg
http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/9881/img9232a.jpg
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/2372/img9233640x480.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/3231/img9233.jpg


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

im pretty sure thats a tumor...i would message Oldfishlady...she might be able to help diagnose


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats what it looks like to me too...a tumor, have you ever felt it? I know it would be hard to do, but if you have or know how to palpate that area to find out if it is soft, hard, mushy, if it felt encapsulated, or if the edges felt smooth or irregular, if it would move side to side etc...don't do it if you don't know how as you can cause more harm than good.
Also, the area around the lump-look normal? any missing scales or anything protruding from or around the area, scale sticking up....anything abnormal.....

If I had the fish I would sedate and aspirate and view any fluid (if any aspirated) under the microscope.....don't do this!

Especially since he is acting fine and eating...all you can do IMO is enjoy him and make him comfy unless you can afford a wet-vet....I don't know of any home/hobbyist treatments, especially since we don't know 100% what it is......sorry......pretty fella by the way.........he can still live a long happy life, however, if he seems to be suffering at any point I would do what is right by him.


----------



## my dead bettas (May 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I had a feeling that was the problem. 
I really dont feel comfortable touching him or poking the lump so I'll skip that. There are no missing scales but some are sticking up due to the size of the lump.

I told my wife the same thing... as long as he eats and appears healthy I'll keep him around. I certainly dont want to see him suffer.


----------



## eat6298 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there, I know this thread is years old now, but I'm hoping maybe you'll get a notification that I've posted here and can give me a report. My betta has a similar tumor (I think) and this is the only thing I have found on the internet thus far that seems similar (smooth, rounded growth, covered with scales, taking months to grow, no changes in behavior or appetite).

You can see my post here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ies/please-help-identify-growth-betta-278642/

I'm very curious to know how your betta did. How long did he live after this? Did you try any treatments? Were there any significant changes to the tumor itself (rupturing,etc)? 

Thank you.


----------

